# Project Update, June 1 2014: OP will contact



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

It makes me very sad to reread this post I made earlier this year. I have done quite a bit of work (below) and can pass the knowledge and publishing agreement on to anyone who wants to pick this project up. Please PM me and I'll attach files and all the research stuff I've found out about setting up 501c3s.

(below, cut and pasted from another thread)
Again, I apologize to everyone.

I requested the thread to be locked while I try to contact everyone privately. I haven't quite achieved that yet.

Why not a public post, you ask? I figure the thread will just swell into another 20 pages and my post will be lost while others coming by will ask the same question over and over. At least, that was what I was thinking at THAT moment, but perhaps you are right. I will compose something for Harvey to post on that thread.

Again, the few left in our committee have decided not to continue for various reasons. I'm sorry about that. Please do be patient about the private PM from me. It's not a clique or whatever. The original thread is very long and I am only one person doing this and no, I'm not mass emailing either. You're not going to hear much from the rest of the committee because there is only me and...well, let's just say it's only me. Even the small publisher from here who had agreed to help publish the whole thing is absent. No idea where the person is. You can scold me for everything. I'll take full responsibility.

My private PM is mostly an explanation and to some, who have expressed interest, I've offered to send them all the forms and publisher agreement I've vetted with the antho publisher (from my own antho). I have all the links to check on 501c3 startups for your state. You don't have to do it my way. One of you can just be a publisher and do it all under your publishing entity. I, however, am not willing to do that.

[snip]I'll be repeating most of this in my private PM.

Many apologies for the way this ended but there were just too many things that had happened. Again, I'm not just PM'ing a clique. I wanted to send a personal note to everyone who has a story to go.

Thanks,
Gennita

UPDATE11 Jan 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014 UPDATE 11 2014 UPDATE 11 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014 UPDATE 11 JAN 2014

Hi everyone,

I'm going to update you on what I've found out I need to do to make this project simple, legal and not too painful.

After talking to a publisher who had done a charity anthology in which I participated and a CPA friend, this is what I would like to do in this month or Feb:

1) Agree on a name for our group. Agree on a TITLE for the anthology.

2) Why do I need it? I need a name for our business entity so I can register it to get a FEIN.

3) What is an FEIN? It is like a SS# for our little project. I need it to open

a) a KDP account
b) a bank account
c) write a contract between entity and each one of us

4) After we have done 1, 2 and 3, I will release a contract that draws out an agreement between you and the entity, that you agree to let your work be published in the anthology titled *** and that all profits minus expenses will go to charity. You will agree to let the entity deduct hard expenses such as tax filing, book keeping, etc.

With over 250 contributors, I have to keep everything as proper as possible, so a contract is the way to go. It will be a 6 month or 12 month contract, or however long you guys want the anthology to be up for sale.

I have to decide on which of these to set up:
a) regular business entity
b) a partnership entity with all your names on it
c) a non-profit (but that's like a boatload of paperwork involved)
d) a foundation (suggested by the CPA and which I haven't have time to read up on yet)

I am familiar with a and b. Talking to the publisher and CPA, doing (b) might trigger an IRS red flag because I'm sending out 250 plus Form K-1 at the end of the year to each of you with a big fat ZERO as income ;-P. I don't need that headache so I probably won't do this (b).

Doing (a) or (d), there will be no forms sent to you except a copy of the canceled check(s) (or cheques, to our overseas authors) to the charity/ies. I can attached that to the IRS forms to at the end of the year or even ask the charity involved whether they have any special forms that they use for this kind of donation.

There, now you know as much as I do .

I'm starting a thread for you to pick the title and the name of our group. Please keep that thread for that purpose because...you know...somebody has to go through every post to copy your suggestions.

Thank you for the opportunity to herd this wonderful group together for a great cause. Please be patient. I'm just one woman holding ten five plates in both hands ;-P.

UPDATE 4 Jan 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014 UPDATE 4 2014 UPDATE 4 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014 UPDATE 4 JAN 2014

1) There will be no theme. But if want to insert an easter egg for ourselves, that would be kind of fun. But the general public doesn't need any theme.

2) What's an easter egg? Well...Hughie's scarf is an easter egg. Blakey's sunglasses is one. Mr. Nobody is another. The Parable of the Little Independent Prawn. The Quilt of Power (hee). The Case of the Missing Crane. Do you see where I'm going? It's OUR anthology, so when we read the flash stories, we can see our little easter eggs to each other.

3) Length. MAXIMUM 1000, no minimum. This is a HARD limit, no exceptions.

4) DO NOT SUBMIT TO Swolf or me yet. I need to get an agreement/contract ready for everyone to sign.

Okay, let's it for tonight.

*********
1/1/14
Hi everyone,

I'm your friendly anthology organizer. When Hugh made a suggestion/invitation just before New Year, that thread exploded into 30+ pages, until many people coming in later have no idea where the project stands at the moment.

Here is the link to the original thread. The first two posts are of particular importance!* POST your discussions there please.*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172794.0.html

This thread is the tl;dr (too long, didn't read) version, to help all who are contributing their flash fiction pieces but haven't been able to find all the information buried inside the discussion box inside the suggestion enigma inside the cover mystery.

I've been given the task of herding us all into a cohesive team. Please don't laugh. No snickering either. So, when you read my posts, imagine me sitting here, with a special serious hat, one with a death ray ejector (used very rarely) and a magic eraser button (to edit out bad decisions) among the many Very Important Weapon Attachments.

Along with me is SWolf, who runs The Committee. The Committee is like my spies. They will look at your posts on that Big Humongous thread and go through the truths, secrets, and desires of all your posts and distill them into our project. They have been given the responsibility to keep the project reasonably manageable.

Okay, here is the point-by-point summary of what has taken place:

1) Hugh Howey's invitation
2) Authors offering their stories
3) Lots of suggestions
4) Lots of questions
5) Hugh asked for someone to "grab the wheel" on pg 22
6) I offered my help on pg 23, with the caveat that I couldn't do it unless the dateline is moved. Everyone agreed and...here I am.

Quoting myself, this is what I am setting out to accomplish:


> 1) Get account started
> 2) Get Federal ID #
> 3) Find out about laws regarding charitable contributions
> 4) Organize different deadlines to different email addresses for different genres
> ...


*Here is what you have to do to help me!*

1) Write your story, no longer than 1000 words in length. Here's our challenge: Can you write shorter? 500? 750? That would be great because we have over 200 contributors and we want to make this anthology impressive but not intimidating.

2) This work is for charity. So it's going to be PG-13.



> But it's going to be PG-13.
> 
> Let that be your guide.
> 
> ...




There are charities who can't accept money if there are R- or X-rated connections to the contributions. You know how the real world is like. So, I know you can do this! Write with your special voices, but write with care. That's all I'm asking. It'd make my and the Committee's jobs easier when we answer the charity reps' concerns.

3) SWolf has the master list of everyone who is contributing (first page, Other POST--Link above). If your name isn't on it, post over there, with your genre of choice.

3) I know you're chomping at the bit and want a theme already but we're only 2 days old. I know, right? Two days old! Let us change some diapers first, eh? The poor Committee isn't even standing yet. I know! Poor baby. SWolf will feed them and make them big and strong! You'll see.

4) Deadline. I think someone set it around May.

5) Who to sent to? NOT DECIDED YET. But each genre will have one person in charge of collection.

6) If you know about taxes, especially to do with FEIN Partnerships/LLC and charitable contribution, please PM me! I'd appreciate your advice and expertise.

7) If you have a general question *not* related to THEME, COVER, CRAFT, PHILOSOPHY, quantum physics, shorts, flashing, you can post it HERE. Anything else, post it on the Long Thread. And Mr. Turkot is doing a trailer of us. Look for his thread. This is so we can concentrate on inching this massive monster of creative love forward.

8.) As we come to a decision about title, cover, etc., it will be posted HERE.

9) Of course, you can send me massive good luck messages here too . I'm going to need it.

10) What did I forget? Oh, I run a roofing business so my hours online are pretty weird. I function on the Eastern Time Zone (NEW YORK time), in case you need to get hold of me.

11) Exactly. One louder. These go to eleven.

And finally, thank you for this opportunity to be your tar and glue. Just don't get me in your hair.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

*Proof/beta reading.*

Here's how proof/beta reading will work: Below is a list of folks who have offered to proof/beta read. Since we're only talking about 1K stories here, it's probably going to be more proof reading than beta reading, but that's between the author and the reader.

You must have your book proof/beta read by one of the volunteers BEFORE you officially submit it to the committee for inclusion in the anthology. So it's up to the author to contact one of the readers on the list and arrange to have it checked. All final decisions on content between author and reader will rest with the author. After submission to the committee, a final check will be performed on all stories, not only looking for typos, but also content that violates our PG-13 standards. If problems are found, the stories will be returned to the authors for editing. Except for formatting, at no time will any editor make changes to submitted manuscripts.

If you want to submit to more than one reader, that's fine, but to reduce duplication of effort, do not submit to more than one simultaneously. Get it checked by one, make the changes, if any, then submit it to another, letting the second (and any subsequent) know that it's been checked before and how many times. Also keep in mind that the readers are volunteering, and they might be busy, so there's a possibility they may not be available at the current time.

Also, do not submit first drafts to beta/proof readers. Get the story to its final state, and polish it as best you can before contacting a reader.

Here's the list of folks who offered to beta/proof read. It's probably incomplete, since I was focusing on the authors who wanted to participate instead of the people who volunteered to read. So if your name's not on there, I apologize, and please pm me and let me know. Also, each reader has to contact me and let me know which genres you're willing to read or not read. This is also a way of confirming you're still interested, so any readers without genres mentioned should not be contacted by authors. Also, since some readers have set limits to how many stories they're willing to read, once you've reached your personal quota, let me know and I'll remove you from the list.

Caspar Bogart
CeeDee (Any genre)
Cherise Kelley 
Endi Webb
FrankZubek (Women's Fiction and Literary Fiction)
Greg Strandberg
H. S. St. Ours (Any genre)
Jennifer Haymore
Lanette Curington
LectorsBooks
Lindy Moone (Any genre)
Livia Harper - Mystery/Thriller/Suspense/Crime
Lydniz
MarilynVix (Paranormal/romances. YA)
PeggyI
Roz Marshall (romance, sci-fi, dystopian, action, mystery, thriller or crime)
Scriptland
Serena Walken (Any genre except Historical Fiction)
Shawn Inmon
Sheila_Guthrie (Any genre)
swolf (Any genre)
wiccanhot 
zjoe
Zoe York

*********************************************************************************************

Below is a list of those interested in submitting stories. It doesn't look like we're going to have a limit, so the place on the list doesn't matter. So I've removed the numbers and alphabetized, and grouped the authors by genre. If you want to be added, or want to submit your genre, or want to be taken off the list, post in this thread or send me a PM.

None of this is set in stone. Just to give us an idea. Also, I'm putting down what people tell me, and the ones formatting the book can decide on which genres belong together.

Note: This list is unofficial, and the actual participants in the anthology will be determined by who submits a story by the deadline. As of the now, the deadline hasn't been set, but once it's been provided, you'll be sure to be given at least a month's notice.

*Total Authors: 264*

*Action/Adventure/Thriller (1)*
lukas dvorak 
Paul Draker

*Contemporary/Literary/Women's Fiction (1)*
Laura Rae Amos

*Chick Lit (1)*
Sarwah2012

*Contemporary Literature (1)*
Michael Buckley

*Contemporary Romance (7)*
Amanda Brice 
catebaylor 
Dori Lavelle
Jennifer Lewis 
Magda Alexander
Nicole5102 
Zoe York

* Dystopian Fantasy (1)*
Gee Greenslade

*Epic Fantasy (1)*
Andrew Ashling

*Epistolary Fiction (1)*
Philip Gibson

*Fairy Tale (2)*
beccaprice
heidi_g

*Historical Fiction (1)*
Kate McKinley

*Historical Romance (2)*
AmberDa1 
jljarvis

*Historic/Time Travel/Romance (2)*
cassidycayman 
ebbrown

*Horror (11)* 
A. Rosaria 
ElleChambers 
Greg Banks
Keri Knutson 
L.M. Pfalz
NRWick 
Sam Kates 
ShaneJeffery 
Sheila_Guthrie 
Victoria Champion
zjoe

*Humor (2)* 
Greg Strandberg 
Learnmegood

*Literary Fiction (9)* 
Caddy
FrankZubek
Gabriela Popa
Hudson Owen 
Hugh Howey
Joseph Turkot
MarenHayes 
T.K. Richardson 
theaatkinson

*Mystery/Thriller/Suspense/Crime (* (do we want these lumped together?)
brendajcarlton
Craig Halloran 
daringnovelist
Elliott Garber
Estelle Ryan
Lindy Moone
ToniD 
valeriec80

*New Adult Paranormal (1)*
MarilynVix

*New Adult Romance (6)*
AngelicaBoone 
Brenna 
K.B. Nelson/Parker
katybaker 
Suzan Butler 
writingbookworm

*Paranormal (*
Bruce Rousseau 
ER Pierce 
HezBa 
JezStrider 
Trinity Night 
momilp 
P.T. Michelle 
SKFalls

*Post-apocalyptic Horror (1)*
JVRoberts

*Romance (12)*
Beverly Farr 
Blair Babylon 
Dee Ernst 
Faye Hunter
Gretchen Galway 
LinaG 
Linda Castillo 
Lisa Scott 
MaryMcDonald 
MirandaPCharles 
Rinelle Grey
Sally Clements

*Sci-Fi/Fantasy (31)*
9thChapter 
A. S. Warwick 
Allan Körbes 
Becca Mills 
cate dean 
Endi Webb 
JohnMarch
Zoe Cannon 
Craig A. Falconer 
Doomed Muse 
H. S. St. Ours 
jacklusted 
jeffaaronmiller 
JohnHindmarsh 
MGalloway 
MitchHogan 
Nicole Ciacchella 
PaulLev
Paul Hardy 
pwtucker 
R M Rowan 
RM Prioleau 
Rocket J. Williams 
RuthNestvold 
Selina Fenech 
Samuel Peralta 
scottmarlowe 
SunHi Mistwalker 
SWolf
Tony Bertauski 
VydorScope

*Sci-Fi/Romance (1)*
Melisse_Aires

*Speculative Fiction (6)*
EelKat 
LynnBlackmar 
Mcoorlim
rachelaukes 
S Elliot Brandis 
Saul Tanpepper

*Steampunk Fantasy (3)*
DJ Edwardson 
TRGoodman 
SBJones

*Urban Fantasy (3)*
NicWilson 
vrabinec 
zandermarks

*Women's Fiction (3)*
GM Barlean 
Moist_Tissue 
Sapphire

*YA General(1)*
JETaylor

*YA Paranormal (1)*
MirandaHardy

*YA Sci-fi/Fantasy (*
ameliasmith 
Dean Murray 
J Bridger 
Patrick Szabo 
sarahdalton 
sarracannon 
Stacy Claflin 
Susan Kaye Quinn

*Undecided (136)*
Adam Poe 
AinsleyShay
Alain Gomez 
Ardin 
AriadneW 
arrowpubs
Bards and Sages (Julie) 
Boyd
Brad D. Magnarella
Brian Spangler 
C.C. Kelly
caethesfaron 
Carradee 
Casper Bogart 
Cate Rowan 
CEMartin2 Â 
Cherise Kelley
chrisanthropic 
Chris P. O'Grady 
Christopher Bunn
Christopher Gray
Chrystalla 
CJArcher 
Cleo 
CMTheAuthor
ColinFBarnes
CoraBuhlert 
Dan C. Rinnert 
Dan Fiorella 
Daniel Gage
Danielle Bourdon 
Danielle Monsch 
Dara England
David J Normoyle
David Scroggins 
Deena Ward 
DJ Edwardson
dotx 
E.L. MacRae 
EC Sheedy
Eclair Books 
elalond 
ElHawk 
emilyryandavis 
F.M.Hopkins
garam81
Gennita Low 
Geoff North 
GGKeets 
Gingerwoman 
hardnutt
Harvey 
heidi_g 
hs
JamieCampbell 
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
JanThompson 
Jarrett Rush 
Jean E 
JeanneM 
Jena H 
Jennifer Haymore 
Joe Vasicek
John Hartness
Jude Hardin 
KA Poe
Karen Fenech 
karencantwell 
KaryE 
Katherine Pine
Kay Correll 
KayBratt 
kea 
KevinH 
Kristy Tate
kwest 
laceysilks 
lacymarankevinmichael
Lanette Curington 
Laura Vryhof 
LBrent 
lewaters
Lisa Kovanda
LisaGraceBooks 
mariehallwrites 
Matt Ryan 
MeiLinMiranda 
Michael Kingswood
micki 
Mimi
missmyrah 
Nathalie AyniÃ
Nicholas Andrews
nomesque 
oarias 
OEGaudio 
Old Ben 
Olivia - Lady_O
OliviaF 
Ormolu
P.A. Woodburn 
Pamela Â 
Pamelakelley
Patty Jansen 
Paul Kohler
pjchasesports 
Quinn Richardson 
Quiss 
Raquel Lyon 
Rejean 
Rich Walls
Romantique 
Roz Marshall 
Rufus Beerman 
Ryan Sullivan 
sabrinasumsion 
Sarah Stimson 
ScriptLand 
Shalini Boland
Shawn Inmon 
shel
sibelhodge 
SLFleming 
Sophrosyne 
Steve Vernon 
Steven Konkoly 
Susanne OLeary 
TexasGirl 
theguyattheback 
thomaskcarpenter
Vaalingrade 
Victoria J 
Victorine 
Vivienne Mathews 
Wansit
Zelah Meyer


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think you need to combine "Sci-Fi/Fantasy" and "Speculative Fiction"


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

If we're looking for theme ideas, I'd go with the word "Flash." Which could be so many things, it leaves the writing wide open.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I agree with Hugh. 

I think "Flash" is theme enough. If there were only a handful of stories, like most other anthologies, it would be easier to pull off a theme. But reading 100-200 pieces of flash with the same theme would get tiring, to a reader. I think.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Is it too late to get on the list? I totally missed this thread somehow since I was out camping in the desert for New Year's. I want to get in on this writing action. Thanks Gennita for making a new thread. I shrugged at the 32 pages. It would have been hard to sort through it all.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

K.B. Nelson/Parker said:


> I agree with Hugh.
> 
> I think "Flash" is theme enough. If there were only a handful of stories, like most other anthologies, it would be easier to pull off a theme. But reading 100-200 pieces of flash with the same theme would get tiring, to a reader. I think.


Beyond each piece being flash fiction, my thought is that they would revolve around the word "flash." A flash of light, a flash of skin, the passing flash of life, a flashlight, a dog named "Flash," premature ejaculation, that sort of thing. So the word is part of the theme, which could be a seed in every one of the stories. It wouldn't have to be obvious in every story, either, so the reader can find themselves searching for the mention or the link to the theme.

Just an idea. I think the word has enough meanings, and it makes it very meta.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I write YA Paranormal Romance, so I would probably in the YA SciFi/Fantasy catagory. Or you could throw me in Paranormal.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Hugh Howey said:


> Beyond each piece being flash fiction, my thought is that they would revolve around the word "flash." A flash of light, a flash of skin, the passing flash of life, a flashlight, a dog named "Flash," premature ejaculation, that sort of thing. So the word is part of the theme, which could be a seed in every one of the stories. It wouldn't have to be obvious in every story, either, so the reader can find themselves searching for the mention or the link to the theme.
> 
> Just an idea. I think the word has enough meanings, and it makes it very meta.


I like Flash as both a theme and title. Then a clear, descriptive subtitle. Are we going to vote on stuff like this? If not, why not go with 'Flash' and put the subtitle out to tender?


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Gennita Low said:


> 11) Exactly. One louder. These go to eleven.


Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

David Scroggins said:


> Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder?


These go to eleven. 

(And no matter how loud it is, no one listens anyway. They are going to make this thread 30 pages and I'll have to start another thread )


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Gennita Low said:


> They are going to make this thread 30 pages and I'll have to start another thread


Naw, you control the original post in this thread, so all you have to do is update the original post with the most current information.


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> a dog named "Flash," *premature ejaculation*, that sort of thing.


Dibs.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Hugh didn't get the PG 13 part.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm under Undecided, but you can put me under Fantasy. I've already got the story idea. I'm ready to hammer it out as soon as someone tells us where to send it.


----------



## 9thChapter (May 6, 2013)

jeffaaronmiller said:


> I'm under Undecided, but you can put me under Fantasy. I've already got the story idea. I'm ready to hammer it out as soon as someone tells us where to send it.


I am similarly listed under 'Undecided' and can be recategorized under 'Fantasy'. Just waiting on confirmation on when (by May?); to whom (assume emailed to Gennita or SWolf?); final count (500 to 1,000?); and theme (going with 'flash' in the flavor of the story, from what I understand).

Totally get it that this project is still in the baby learning to crawl stage so will not slam on the gas too hard. Lots of cats to heard, no doubt!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TexasGirl said:


> Hugh didn't get the PG 13 part.


He put that in to see if I would edit it out.

Betsy


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm undecided in that list, but you can put me down as Urban Fantasy, for the moment. There's a lot of people in the other spec fic/sci fi genres, so I'd like to help fill out an underfilled one.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I won't know till I write it. Have we decided on Flash as the theme?


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> He put that in to see if I would edit it out.
> 
> Betsy


Well, YOU sure arrived in a flash!


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha, Hugh is going to keep up that "theme" through the whole thread. 

I'm listed under undecided. Please put me under Paranormal.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

TexasGirl said:


> Hugh didn't get the PG 13 part.





> e·jac·u·la·tion (-jky-lshn)
> 2. A sudden short exclamation, especially a brief pious utterance or prayer.


You people have dirty minds.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

What was the final decision about editing? I'm not submitting a story but I'd still be willing to edit a few.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Swolf, I'm in there twice, as Sally Clements under romance and Sally C under undecided. The Sally C can go. Thanks!


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

You can switch me from undecided to Mystery/Thriller/Suspense/Crime.  Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

You can put me in Contemporary Romance (I'm currently listed under undecided). 

I love the flash theme.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I know 1k is the limit, and it has been mentioned that we can go lower. How much lower? Would a 350-ish word piece be too low?


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> A flash of light, a flash of skin, the passing flash of life, a flashlight, a dog named "Flash," premature ejaculation, that sort of thing.


  Awesome list. Great suggestions. Think I'll pick one of THOSE.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Question: can we get a clearer idea of what exactly "PG-13" means?  For example, if I have a story in which the POV character is checking out women in a bar, and using words in the narration like "t!ts" and thinking about how he'd like to "f*ck" somebody, but there is no actual sexytimes anywhere in the story, does that count as PG-13, or not?  In other words, do action scenes make a story dirty, or do characters' motivations make a story dirty?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ElHawk said:


> Question: can we get a clearer idea of what exactly "PG-13" means? For example, if I have a story in which the POV character is checking out women in a bar, and using words in the narration like "t!ts" and thinking about how he'd like to "f*ck" somebody, but there is no actual sexytimes anywhere in the story, does that count as PG-13, or not? In other words, do action scenes make a story dirty, or do characters' motivations make a story dirty?


I find examples help....

Star Wars is PG
Harry Potter 7 is PG13
Lord of the Rings is PG13
Twilight Forever: The Complete Saga Box Set is PG13


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

David Scroggins said:


> I know 1k is the limit, and it has been mentioned that we can go lower. How much lower? Would a 350-ish word piece be too low?


The lower the better.



Gennita Low said:


> 1) Write your story, no longer than 1000 words in length. Here's our challenge: Can you write shorter? 500? 750? That would be great because we have over 200 contributors and we want to make this anthology impressive but not intimidating.


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

That's the general rule for short fiction, isn't it? Economy of words mandates you use as few as possible to get your idea across. Trim all fat. Leave nothing but lean, mean elegant story behind.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

K.B. Nelson/Parker said:


> I agree with Hugh.
> 
> I think "Flash" is theme enough. If there were only a handful of stories, like most other anthologies, it would be easier to pull off a theme. But reading 100-200 pieces of flash with the same theme would get tiring, to a reader. I think.


Embedding "flash" in each story will encourage some readers to zip through the anthology and search for the word in each story, ignoring the story itself. It's gimmicky. The term 'flash fiction' has been around for some time. It does not need to be explained at length.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm so excited! put me in literary because it's my comfort zone, but it might end up blending, which is also my comfort zone.

AND I can write short! so i'll aim for 500 words and below to help make room for the longer pieces.

great idea!


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

ElHawk said:


> Question: can we get a clearer idea of what exactly "PG-13" means? For example, if I have a story in which the POV character is checking out women in a bar, and using words in the narration like "t!ts" and thinking about how he'd like to "f*ck" somebody, but there is no actual sexytimes anywhere in the story, does that count as PG-13, or not? In other words, do action scenes make a story dirty, or do characters' motivations make a story dirty?


I think your examples are fine. Most people have heard/seen this on their TV or in real life. I think it's situational, as in, if the writer thinks he's pushing the envelope by having some character yell out the "mudderthis," "cwordthat" and "g-dam-baby-J-on-pogo-sticks" like some snarky bloggers like to do, there are bound to be some hemming and hawwing from the charit(ies) and readers.

My suggestion is to write your story first. Then read it and think whether you can submit it to a charitable event to be read over the microphone as a speech.  Just a thought. Someone will probably come up with a better example than mine.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Well, I already have a story written that's the correct length and works with the theme.  Just trying to figure out whether it's PG-13 enough.  Nobody is going to read a speech at a charity event about how to use a poor understanding of physics to pick up on smart women, so I'm very confused now.    hahaha.  And my tolerance for SWEARS and sailor language is very, very high compared to the average population.  I hang out with Coasties all the time, for goodness' sake.  Yes, they will jump out of helicopters to save drowning people, but they'll use ear-blistering language while they do it.  This passes for polite dinner conversation in our home.     I'm a terrible judge of appropriateness on my own!

I'm going to assume it's okay, since there is no explicit sexy action, and only lustful thoughts and a very poor understanding of physics.  Whoever is in charge of vetting these things for appropriateness can feel free to kick it back to me if it's too dirty, and I'll write something new and squeaky clean instead.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Gennita, you're doing a great job! Herding authors isn't easy. 

Just a thought for the title, too. ( Because my brain works on caffeine overdrive all the time!)

Flashpoint
A Mega Anthology 
Featuring Hugh Howey and 250 Great Authors (or something like that )


Okay, back to the coffee for me.


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

So excited. I wrote my piece last night and a "Flash" theme would fit right in. I hope we keep it

Gennita, you're amazing for doing this.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Deleted quote - swolf and thanks
Hi, Can you put me under Chick-Lit please.
Thanks


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

ElHawk said:


> Well, I already have a story written that's the correct length and works with the theme. Just trying to figure out whether it's PG-13 enough. Nobody is going to read a speech at a charity event about how to use a poor understanding of physics to pick up on smart women, so I'm very confused now.  hahaha. And my tolerance for SWEARS and sailor language is very, very high compared to the average population. I hang out with Coasties all the time, for goodness' sake. Yes, they will jump out of helicopters to save drowning people, but they'll use ear-blistering language while they do it. This passes for polite dinner conversation in our home.  I'm a terrible judge of appropriateness on my own!
> 
> I'm going to assume it's okay, since there is no explicit sexy action, and only lustful thoughts and a very poor understanding of physics. Whoever is in charge of vetting these things for appropriateness can feel free to kick it back to me if it's too dirty, and I'll write something new and squeaky clean instead.


Well, I KNOW my roofing language ain't gonna cut it in this anthology .


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Sarwah2012 said:


> Hi, Can you put me under Chick-Lit please.
> Thanks


Yes, the post you quoted has you there.

Could you do me a favor and delete the quote? I don't want anyone thinking it's the latest version as we go forward. Thanks.


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmm. What category do I want to write under for this anthology   

Throw me under Paranormal for now


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Swolf, you might want to change your post in this thread to say people should post their genres in the other thread. Gennita has indicated she wants discussion in the other thread and only updates in this thread.

And then Hugh should update the OP of the other thread with a link to this thread, indicating this is where people can find the most updated answers to their questions. 

Not trying to be bossy, just to keep communication lines open and minimize frustration.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

swolf said:


> You people have dirty minds.


Well, YEAH!

Swolf, it's a lot of work moving people into categories. Seems like we might could just place them once we have actual stories. I'm all for streamlining operations.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

For PG-13 concerns, like the one mentioned above, you are typically allowed one 'F' word. After that, you get an 'R' rating for language.


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

I can do Steampunk Fantasy.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Swolf, you might want to change your post in this thread to say people should post their genres in the other thread. Gennita has indicated she wants discussion in the other thread and only updates in this thread.
> 
> And then Hugh should update the OP of the other thread with a link to this thread, indicating this is where people can find the most updated answers to their questions.
> 
> Not trying to be bossy, just to keep communication lines open and minimize frustration.


Thanks!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

TexasGirl said:


> Swolf, it's a lot of work moving people into categories. Seems like we might could just place them once we have actual stories. I'm all for streamlining operations.


That's true. It was originally started to keep a list of who was participating, then I added the genres to give us an idea of what we were going to end up with. But I'm not sure how useful that is.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

swolf said:


> That's true. It was originally started to keep a list of who was participating, then I added the genres to give us an idea of what we were going to end up with. But I'm not sure how useful that is.


I guess at this stage, you have an idea of numbers and the kind of genres involved, so you could cancel signups. Make the official "IN" when the story is submitted.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

swolf said:


> That's true. It was originally started to keep a list of who was participating, then I added the genres to give us an idea of what we were going to end up with. But I'm not sure how useful that is.


I think it helps to have an idea of what the collection will have for planning - but I would say nothing is final till the story is submitted.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Oi, self employed people are very bad at taking direction, it seems ...  
Everybody writes, but nobody reads (the terms of this thread ...     )         

Suggestion to the OP, please: can you put a Message Icon (Exclamation point or so) beside the topic so that it can be found easier?
Also Hugh, in his thread, please ...


----------



## gonedark (May 30, 2013)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

swolf said:


> That's true. It was originally started to keep a list of who was participating, then I added the genres to give us an idea of what we were going to end up with. But I'm not sure how useful that is.


Note: Potential readers might like some idea of genre breakdown to ensure the anthology includes stories that will interest them. Shouldn't need individual author names on the "list," but at least an idea that there are X number of Mystery/Thrillers, X number of NA Romances, X number of Horror stories, etc. ((In fact, it might not be necessary to list how many of each genre are included, just that the genre _is_ included. Editorial decision.  ))


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

On a roof right now. Will reply more later. Please continue with master list and tentative genres. This is so one person for each genre can be top dog collector later and he or she can chase you puppies. It will save swolf that job. Later.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Just wrote a first draft at about *600 words.* It's *NA Paranormal,* a flashback for my characters. Great fun writing. Plus, to fit the PG-13, I have a flash to black at the end. This is so much fun writing. Really looking forward to the process and working with everyone.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Gennita Low said:


> On a roof right now. Will reply more later. Please continue with master list and tentative genres. This is so one person for each genre can be top dog collector later and he or she can chase you puppies. It will save swolf that job. Later.


Wow Gennita, I picture you with a roofing-gun (is there such a thing?) in one hand and a tablet in the other.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

ToniD said:


> Wow Gennita, I picture you with a roofing-gun (is there such a thing?) in one hand and a tablet in the other.


Like this?


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

YES!! Wow, indeed. 

Makes me look pretty wimpy sitting at my desktop in my pajamas.

I think this should be the cover of the antho. Indie Writers Write Anywhere.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ToniD said:


> I think this should be the cover of the antho. Indie Writers Write Anywhere.


Or "Indie Writer Tough"


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

That is [expletive] great!


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha. How about all of us on a roof. Yeah.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I LOVE this idea!!!



ToniD said:


> I think this should be the cover of the antho. Indie Writers Write Anywhere.





Gennita Low said:


> Like this?


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Installing flashing with one hand, writing flash fiction with the other....


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

Gennita Low said:


> Like this?


Super Indie!!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

In honor of our flash theme, I wanna be known as "Grandmaster Flash Flood Plain."


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Writing on the roof! How cool. Big thanks Gennita for organizing all of this!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Changed my mind - I have a finished YA tragic adventure at exactly 1000 words.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

What constitutes PG-13?

Zero profanity? Or just a little? Can I have violence? (Someone getting stabbed.)


----------



## Miranda Hardy (Dec 31, 2013)

Good luck Gennita, and thank you for taking the lead on this. Thank you to everyone taking a part in this project.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

S Elliot Brandis said:


> What constitutes PG-13?
> 
> Zero profanity? Or just a little? Can I have violence? (Someone getting stabbed.)


Write it. Submit it (when it's time). We'll let you know if you need to be whippedmake a change.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


>


O. M. G.

Now I know this is going to be an Internet meme.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gennita Low said:


> O. M. G.
> 
> Now I know this is going to be an Internet meme.


You're just saying that because it is also in the  Indie Meme's Thread


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

SWolf, you can move Sarra Cannon from undecided to YA Fantasy. Thanks!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Gennita Low said:


> Write it. Submit it (when it's time). We'll let you know if you need to be whippedmake a change.


Thanks, Captain. (Can I call you Captain? Good, thanks Captain. )

The swearing I can probably remove/replace, but the story would probably fall about without the stabbing. I've written the first draft already.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

First draft done. List me in *NA Paranormal* or *Paranormal*. Couldn't resist throwing my characters into college. It's a fun *flash*back piece.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

May I be added to the Horror category, please, if it's not too late?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> You're just saying that because it is also in the  Indie Meme's Thread


LOL, that made my day, Vydorscope! I have now been mememized!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Soooo, the word count limit is 1,167, right? Right?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> Soooo, the word count limit is 1,167, right? Right?


Swolf will spank you.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Gennita Low said:


> Swolf will spank you.


Again? I told him he was too rough last time. How about 1142? Can we buy somebody's unused words?


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

Thought I'd take you up on the opportunity to wish you masses of good luck.  As you go forward may the road rise to meet you and may the wind always be at your back.  Thanks for everything you are doing.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Finished my story! And I don't hate it.  

Now I have to sit on this for a few months?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Finished my story! And I don't hate it.
> 
> Now I have to sit on this for a few months?


Argghh.

Somebody without current deadlines can take over . You (THAT WOULD BE AWESOME (!)?

I'm still waiting for a reply about how to handle charity $$$ on tax forms for something like this. Oh, yeah, it's Sunday....


----------



## Nicole5102 (Mar 12, 2012)

swolf, you can put Nicole5102 (aka Nicole Smith) under the contemporary romance/romance genre. thanks!


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

Can this be the cover? Please, please, pretty please with sprinkles on top?


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

I would love to take part in this as well, if it's not too late. Put me down for Paranormal, please!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> Again? I told him he was too rough last time. How about 1142? Can we buy somebody's unused words?


Mine clocks in at 501. I'm looking for one more word to cut somewhere.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Mine clocks in at 501. I'm looking for one more word to cut somewhere.


Bastard. I'm down to 1018. We'll see what a couple more passes can do.

Hey, NicWilson, my fellow urban fantasy compadre, you wanna exchange betas/crits? let's see if we can make our section the best.


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Y'all gonna make me break out some microfiction.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> Bastard. I'm down to 1018. We'll see what a couple more passes can do.
> 
> Hey, NicWilson, my fellow urban fantasy compadre, you wanna exchange betas/crits? let's see if we can make our section the best.


Genre-specific workshop threads would be cool.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I did a series of blog posts about microfiction a while back, that might help some people.

The first post is theory, then a post with samples of three stories, and then some talk about what makes each one a sotry.

It starts with "The Essence of Story, Pt. 1"

Camille


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

brendajcarlton said:


> Can this be the cover? Please, please, pretty please with sprinkles on top?


Gennita is becoming famouser and famouser!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Mine clocks in at 501. I'm looking for one more word to cut somewhere.


See, I've been editing to 1000, flat. Like nailing a 140-character Tweet (which I also find fun to do).

It's challenging to get this story below that, but I'm very satisfied with it. And it's _still_ only 3 pages!


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Gennita is becoming famouser and famouser!


Argh, people, we can't have that cover. People would be scratching their heads wondering what's that Chinese chick doing with a nailgun has to do with this book .

I thought there was the idea floating around of all the avatar faces bunched together on the cover. It sounded pretty edgy but how are we going to fit 250 little faces on the cover?! Anyway, someone can bring it up there for some feedback. No, not my* pic (to be clear!). I meant the one with the multiple faces.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Gennita!
Has a deadline been set yet for submissions?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

RM Prioleau said:


> Thanks for the update, Gennita!
> Has a deadline been set yet for submissions?


I don't think the Committee has worked on that yet. I think they're working on cover, how to have one format during submissions and lists of collectors and copy-editors. But now that there is a theme, everyone has quiet down and busy writing ;-).


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Having already finished my story (638 words), I'm awaiting news of the deadline and who to send to, etc.

Isn't this exciting?


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

I'm still on board. I haven't had to check this thread the past few days, but it looks like things are coming together. 

Good luck with your stories, Everyone!


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

My sci-fi came in at just above 500 words (taking out scissors to trim it more).


----------



## 9thChapter (May 6, 2013)

Hugh Howey said:


> Mine clocks in at 501. I'm looking for one more word to cut somewhere.


How about "END" from "THE END"? Make readers think there's a sequel.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Short written. Video in the making. This is so exciting!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Did you decide on a theme, common word or phrase we are supposed to use? Or do we just go for it?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Did you decide on a theme, common word or phrase we are supposed to use? Or do we just go for it?


Caddy, theme is in the updated post on page 1. Thanks!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks! Done. 1,000 words, with an easter egg hidden in it.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in! And in the "YA/Science Fiction" category, not "Undecided" - thank you!


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

As per the first post:








Finishing my story soon. I decided to do a scifi story, just a nugget of an idea that's been kicking around my brain for about a decade.


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

My story is complete. Suspense/Thriller.


----------



## 9thChapter (May 6, 2013)

@Gennita:

Is there any issue with me basing my story in the setting in which my fantasy trilogy takes place? If not, I assume using tie in elements/Easter eggs is permitted as well?  

Sidebar: how is each contributing author being permitted to promote the anthology? Would you expect/allow each of us to list the work in our signature, website, etc?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

9thChapter said:


> @Gennita:
> 
> Is there any issue with me basing my story in the setting in which my fantasy trilogy takes place? If not, I assume using tie in elements/Easter eggs is permitted as well?
> 
> Sidebar: how is each contributing author being permitted to promote the anthology? Would you expect/allow each of us to list the work in our signature, website, etc?


I don't have any problems with you basing your story in a setting of your fantasy world. Just know that in the contract, you will agree that you allow the entity (whatever name we give our group) to USE your story with these elements for the year in the anthology.

At end of each flash story, the author includes a short bio and a link to their preferred webpage or newsletter, etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Gennita

A suggestion FOR the contracts:
Maybe stipulate that the stories submitted must not have ever or presently have been online in a critique group or on a personal webpage or on facebook or blog.

Stella and I mentioned that in our rules for our little anthology series so everyone knows.

From what I understand, Amazon has vicious little robots that scour the internet and if they find the story is available for free somewhere else they are ( naturally) worried a few customers will complain about it and they might flag the book. You'll have to go in there and take out the offending story which would be  a hassle for you and a disappointment for the writer.

So maybe we should let everyone know about it now upfront and also be sure its in the contract?
Unless I missed it in your page one rules 

But its just a thought


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

One more road bump that needs to be addressed that I can see
The LOOK INSIDE sampler for the book --- Amazon provides nearly all books with a peek inside
Now a book this size is going to probably allow for the first ten to fifteen stories ( or ten percent of the text) to be available for readers so they can decide if they want to buy the book

This is a copy paste of the author list as of today and the genres and its about a dozen stories.
As you can see the latter half of the list is heavy with one genre
NOT that this is the final order of the stories but I feel the first stories placed need to show readers that this truly is a wide open collection of multiple genres

If we go alphabetically as it shows below it might be a little confusing to some readers and we'll lose sales.

Action/Adventure/Thriller (1)
lukas dvorak
Paul Draker

Contemporary/Literary/Women's Fiction (1)
Laura Rae Amos

Chick Lit (1)
Sarwah2012

Contemporary Literature (1)
Michael Buckley

Contemporary Romance (7)
Amanda Brice
catebaylor
Dori Lavelle
Jennifer Lewis
Magda Alexander
Nicole5102
Zoe York

So I'm just reminding Ginnita that that has to be considered
(Again- based on the experience Stella and I have been going through with out three anthologies)


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

6months/1 year seems like a rather short term of contract. Isn't one of the benefits of ebooks that they last for so long. Surely most authors would prefer to have their story remain alive in that book, rather than be taken down. Especially if the book was selling well, making money for the charity and giving some (small) exposure to the writers.



FrankZubek said:


> One more road bump that needs to be addressed that I can see
> The LOOK INSIDE sampler for the book --- Amazon provides nearly all books with a peek inside
> Now a book this size is going to probably allow for the first ten to fifteen stories ( or ten percent of the text) to be available for readers so they can decide if they want to buy the book


Good point. Maybe there can be an initial section which is: A random selection from some of the bestsellers. Put Hugh and some others in that section, so that the readers can see stories from people they recognize which would make it more likely to buy.

Edit: Or would Hugh fans just read the story in the sample and then not bother buying the book? Either way, some thought should be put into which stories appear in the sample.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

David J Normoyle said:


> 6months/1 year seems like a rather short term of contract. Isn't one of the benefits of ebooks that they last for so long. Surely most authors would prefer to have their story remain alive in that book, rather than be taken down. Especially if the book was selling well, making money for the charity and giving some (small) exposure to the writers.
> 
> Good point. Maybe there can be an initial section which is: A random selection from some of the bestsellers. Put Hugh and some others in that section, so that the readers can see stories from people they recognize which would make it more likely to buy.
> 
> Edit: Or would Hugh fans just read the story in the sample and then not bother buying the book? Either way, some thought should be put into which stories appear in the sample.


Thanks for the bump- this is why I brought it up

Stella and I are juggling this with our own anthology.
It isn't a secret among the participating writers for the upcoming third, final book that we have three well known main stream writers and I already told Stella we want to be sure they are NOT to be the first five stories and yet because of their stature and notoriety we don't want them buried toward the bottom either so the plan is to have them be in the top ten ( but nowhere near the first five for sales reasons)
The first ten stories HERE in this huge volume really need to not only be very good but also instantly show anyone sampling that LOOK INSIDE feature that this isn't JUST a collection of horror or romance or sci fi. Its very diverse and full of terrific stories by the hard working indie's who want to share their work and help those who need it.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

FrankZubek said:


> Thanks for the bump- this is why I brought it up
> 
> Stella and I are juggling this with our own anthology.
> It isn't a secret among the participating writers for the upcoming third, final book that we have three well known main stream writers and I already told Stella we want to be sure they are NOT to be the first five stories and yet because of their stature and notoriety we don't want them buried toward the bottom either so the plan is to have them be in the top ten ( but nowhere near the first five for sales reasons)
> The first ten stories HERE in this huge volume really need to not only be very good but also instantly show anyone sampling that LOOK INSIDE feature that this isn't JUST a collection of horror or romance or sci fi. Its very diverse and full of terrific stories by the hard working indie's who want to share their work and help those who need it.


Thank you for your advice, Frank. Much appreciated. They are great suggestions and I'll have to think of a way to do it once submissions are in.

As for the contract, yeah, I'll put that stipulation too. Forgot to do it in the OP.

May I ask whether your anthology is just a regular LLC or 501(C)3 (foundation)? I'm trying to minimize paperwork .

Thanks again!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Ginnita

Actually I'm just in marketing. (But I'm happy to assist yours in an unofficial capacity thru to and past the release date as best I can)

I will email Stella now and also provide her with the link to this page so she can stop by and fill you in later today. The 3 books in our series is her baby and she has done all the footwork on getting the money to the UK charity.


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

Please move me from contemporary romance to women's fiction. Thank you


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

To Swolf:
In your category list you have Contemporary/Literary/Women's Fiction and another category labeled Women's Fiction. I'm confused. Which is which and which is what? 

Incidentally, my story won't be coming until mid to late February. Is that a problem?


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Gennita Low said:


> Thank you for your advice, Frank. Much appreciated. They are great suggestions and I'll have to think of a way to do it once submissions are in.
> 
> As for the contract, yeah, I'll put that stipulation too. Forgot to do it in the OP.
> 
> ...


Hi Gennita, I had a nightmare with the paperwork for every charity I approached, all wanting certain guarantee for donations before allowing us to use their name. In the end I managed to find just one charity who said "Do not use our name in anything promotional, but you may put that you will be donating the profits to us." So the book was published just as I would publish any normal book and the proceeds go into an account that automatically distributes them directly to the charity. They will show up in my accounts as taxable, but my accountant assures me that we can off-set them as being the same amount donated to charity, so that's how I'm doing it. The income isnt big enough for it to be an official issue, so it's being done as a personal donation rather than as a foundation of any kind. Hope that helps?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Stella Wilkinson said:


> Hi Gennita, I had a nightmare with the paperwork for every charity I approached, all wanting certain guarantee for donations before allowing us to use their name. In the end I managed to find just one charity who said "Do not use our name in anything promotional, but you may put that you will be donating the profits to us." So the book was published just as I would publish any normal book and the proceeds go into an account that automatically distributes them directly to the charity. They will show up in my accounts as taxable, but my accountant assures me that we can off-set them as being the same amount donated to charity, so that's how I'm doing it. The income isnt big enough for it to be an official issue, so it's being done as a personal donation rather than as a foundation of any kind. Hope that helps?


Yes, it helps. I'm expecting big income from this project, though, what with Hugh involved so I'm going to try to set it up differently from you, if possible. I don't want it connected to my personal taxes if possible. As for the charity used, I think I can get around that by using the generic all proceeds go to charity. The work in figuring out how to set up a foundation and to find out the IRS approved charity for deduction .

Thank you for letting me know how you did it. I might have to do it your way for simplication purposes by opening a separate publishing company just for this anthology (and maybe future endeavors from the group if they want). I knew this was going to be a headache....;-P


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> To Swolf:
> In your category list you have Contemporary/Literary/Women's Fiction and another category labeled Women's Fiction. I'm confused. Which is which and which is what?
> 
> Incidentally, my story won't be coming until mid to late February. Is that a problem?


I noticed that too. I can only guess that the Contemp/Lit/Women's fiction is specifically contemporary, whereas Women's Fiction can be historical. Not sure where "Literary" fits in though... I'm still convinced that the definition for Lit Fic is so nebulous as to practically defy definitive description (one of those "I know it when I see/read it" things).

My story will likely fall into the Contemporary/Literary/Women's Fiction category.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Gennita Low said:


> I have to decide on which of these to set up:
> a) regular business entity
> b) a partnership entity with all your names on it
> c) a non-profit (but that's like a boatload of paperwork involved)
> d) a foundation (suggested by the CPA and which I haven't have time to read up on yet)


Not being familiar with the legal aspects, I'm all for choosing the one that involves the least amount of work for you. 
Thanks for all the work you're putting in to make this anthology a reality, Gennita!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

We're gonna need some more volunteers for beta read/critique/editing. At this point, these are the people who've volunteered to help in that aspect. I think every piece should be reviewed by 3 people. If it's just reviewed by 1 person and that person indicates they are confused as to why Muffy ate the centipede, the author might shrug. If 3 people say it, it might hammer it home.

I suggest the beta/crit/edit stage be kept anonymous. That keeps the person doing the critique from fearing reprisal, and it forces the author to think about each recommendation/opinion on its own merits instead of giving weight to the thing based on who's giving the feedback. But right now we have 24 people who have volunteered, and, if we do 3 per story, then that's 792 critiques that have to happen. Everyone takes pride in their own story, now let's take a little pride in the project. Your name will be right next to everyone else's and like it or not, you will be lumped in with them. If you don't give a crap about the product others are putting out, it's the same as not giving a crap about your own when it comes to anthologies. Remember, the more you help the person above you, the less chance there is that the reader stops on their story and throws the book across the room before getting to YOURS.

I think it goes without saying that the critiques/beta reads should be kept constructive and not condescending. Never hurts to point out what works along with what doesn't. I would suggest that all stories be submitted by February 14th. That gives you 4 weeks to finish the thing. If you can't finish it in 4 weeks, I'm not sure you can be counted on to finish at all. All beta/critiques would them have to be done by March 1st. (Here you see the problem of not enough volunteers. No way the volunteers manage 35 crits/betas in 2 weeks). That gives the author 2 weeks to make any revisions based on the feedback they get. So the whole thing can be submitted to the final editor that swolf's committee selects by March 31st. The editor makes the edits, and hopefully returns the stories by mid-April. Author gets another week to make changes, and off we go. Wiser heads can feel free to tweak the timeline, but I think we need to start pushing each other here.

*We're up to 45. It would be nice to get at least 35 more.*

Amanda Brice - 5-10
Becca Mills
CeeDee
Cherise Kelley
cinisajoy
David H. Fears
Endi Webb
Gennita Low
Greg Strandberg
H. S. St. Ours
Hugh Howey
J Bridger
jacklusted
Jennifer Haymore - 5-10
karencantwell
learnedwriter
LectorsBooks - 5-10
Lindy Moone
LisaGraceBooks - 2-3 "if she must"
Lydniz 
LynnBlackmar
Lynn McNamee
Magda Alexander - 5-10
Mandy
MarenHayes
MarilynVix
Mimi (was Dalya)
Ormolu
PatriceFitz 10
PeggyI - 5-6
poisonarrowpubs - 5-10
rachelaukes - 5-10
Rocket J. Williams
Roz Marshall - 5-10 
sabrinasumsion
Sam Kates
Sapphire
ScriptLand
Shawn Inmon - 5-10
Sheila_Guthrie
Vrabinec - 10
VydorScope - "tame" stuff only
wiccanhot
Zelah Meyer - "maybe 6 non-scary stuff"
zjoe
Zoe York - 10

p.s. It would be nice if we could get Atunah and some of the other active reviewers on Goodreads to pitch in.

p.p.s. I also suggest that none of this is done in the open. People submit their story to swolf (or me, if the committee needs a hand) and it gets forwarded on to a beta/critter. No need to air any dirty laundry here. Just the clean sheets.


----------



## J Bridger (Jan 29, 2013)

I can beta!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

J Bridger said:


> I can beta!


Me, too, but not before mid-February.

As for my own story, I promise to have it done by then. (My problem is I lose the last two weeks of January. I'll explain later.)


----------



## Sean Willson (Jan 10, 2014)

If it's not too late I'd love to participate in this! Please mark me down under Science Fiction if it's still open. If it's closed, and even if not, I can read a few pieces as well. I'm not an official editor but would be happy to help spread the work load.

Thanks for considering me 

Learned Writer - http://learnedwriter.com/


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Remember, I can't give the project the fullest attention till 'May.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm glad it was mentioned if we could use characters from our world or series. I wrote a flashback when we were talking about flash as a theme. It really works, and a great stand alone as well as connection to the paranormal world I'm creating. If there is a part of the contract that the characters are allowed to be used for the anthology, that's great. Besides, that might be an excellent selling point. That original stories about characters from previous books will be included. That would always get me to want to buy books with Mercedes Lackey and Marion Zimmer Bradley in them. They would include new authors in their anthologies, and the other stories from their worlds I'm sure drove sales.

Plus, the idea of a new story with it not appearing anywhere else in the web brought a question to mind. Somewhere many pages ago, I thought it was suggested to post the stories on the board to review and beta. If that happened, Amazon might flag the beta copies. So, I'm guessing we'll need to email or message the stories to assigned beta readers.

Speaking of beta readers, I'd be happy to beta read *5 stories.* I've written fantasy, children's fantasy, and paranormal romance now. I'll start with 5 now. I'm really looking forward to looking over and giving suggestions to what other people have done. It always helps your own writing.

Plus, with thinking about the sample stories, maybe the committee could be the head editors. I'm think that some of the more well known Indies would be good to have a sample. Thing is, some people won't need to be features because their fans will know that the story is good. It could be left to individual beta reading groups to recommend the top stories for samples.

I know we're still working on format, but I'm guessing a short bio and links to other work(s) would go at the end of each story. It will most likely count for word count. So, I've left a little room at the end of my story for that.

This is the best way to start the year.  Besides the fact the Niners are winning. Go Niners!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

You can throw me under Mystery/Thriller/Suspense/Crime...

...or throw me under the bus...whichever you prefer.

I'm at 60,000 words and should be able to cut that down on time.


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Raising hand to get in if that's still possible.  

I'm happy to beta as many as ten stories, of any type.

I'm undecided as to what I'll write, but this sounds like serious fun.  Let me know if there's still room. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

Count me in as a beta/critter (5-10)


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am listed as a BETA READER -> To be clear I AM NOT AN EDITOR. I will _*NOT*_ notice 95% of grammar, spelling, or syntax mistakes (see my numerous posts here - which I highly proofread before posting). I can tell you if a story "works", mention character issues, and those kinds of things.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> To Swolf:
> In your category list you have Contemporary/Literary/Women's Fiction and another category labeled Women's Fiction. I'm confused. Which is which and which is what?
> 
> Incidentally, my story won't be coming until mid to late February. Is that a problem?


I'm merely putting them in the categories people tell me to put them in. I have neither the experience nor the desire to get involved in arguing over genres, so whoever eventually makes that decision for the anthology can take the list and arrange it how they like.

And once again, the list is not an official roster. It's just to give us an idea of the participation and the breakdown. The official roster will be determined by those submitting by the deadline. (Which hasn't been determined yet, and isn't imminent.)


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Feel free to add me as a beta reader if you still need more.


----------



## wiccanhot (Aug 19, 2011)

I want to submit a story, genre undecided and I would also like to be a beta reader.

wiccanhot


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Is there a deadline on this yet?  Somewhere I read something about January...  

Don't want to miss it.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

^Raises hand to help beta read.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm happy to beta-read.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Please put me down for contemporary romance, since I just wrote the flash version of a Robyn Carr/Debbie Macomber small town romance, only set in Germany.


----------



## Jennifer Haymore (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll be submitting a historical romance.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I changed mine from Epic Fantasy to Humor.
First draft is finished.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I'm happy to beta read but my main strengths are in editing, particularly proof reading.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

If you're still needing beta readers, I'll help. Can only fit in up to 5 stories. Romance and erotica not my bag.


----------



## J.T. Bauer (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd like to submit a story for SciFi if you're still accepting admissions.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

[quote ]
I have to decide on which of these to set up:
a) regular business entity
b) a partnership entity with all your names on it
c) a non-profit (but that's like a boatload of paperwork involved)
d) a foundation (suggested by the CPA and which I haven't have time to read up on yet)
[/quote]

I tried to find follow-ups to this and could not. So some comments which now may be out of date. Whichever you select will have a cost - make sure you can recover those costs before anything else.

A regular business entity is non-existent - i.e., that's a concept, not a reality. You can set up a business as a sole trader [i.e., you, personally], a partnership [different types], a corporation [different types] and others, depending on country [foundation is an example, which is similar to a trust, etc]. So, each of the foregoing is a regular business entity.

The entity needs to protect you personally against any liabilities, and needs to allow you to make disbursements without restriction or without incurring personal tax liabilities.

A general partnership won't work - everyone who signs up is then personally liable for the liabilities/debts of the partnership - which doesn't protect you or the partners.

One possibility that flashes past my mind is to set up a corporation [ C not S - US terms]. Have it act as agent for a token fee. It would receive royalties and payout expenses and donations according to the instructions of the principals [the editorial board?]. This provides the shelter of incorporation, and because the agent pays out any surplus to charity, there is no income allocated to the board [for tax purposes]. Maybe the board should be a limited partnership with the agent being the general partner.

OK, I forgot to mention my background...

Need to assess costs of course., as well as the need for protecting the individuals involved.

[You might say - what liabilities - well, there is always the possibility of libel, plagiarism, the coffee is too hot, tax liability - i.e., the IRS might challenge the charitable payments... etc]


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

JohnHindmarsh said:


> I tried to find follow-ups to this and could not. So some comments which now may be out of date. Whichever you select will have a cost - make sure you can recover those costs before anything else.
> 
> A regular business entity is non-existent - i.e., that's a concept, not a reality. You can set up a business as a sole trader [i.e., you, personally], a partnership [different types], a corporation [different types] and others, depending on country [foundation is an example, which is similar to a trust, etc]. So, each of the foregoing is a regular business entity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. And yeah, I know.

Just a bit of my background: I have run a roofing company, self-employed/partnership LLC for 25 years, so I kind of know the ins and outs.

Protection is #1! So, my first thing is to set up the contract. I'm working on this bit and will have updates on the OP when I'm ready.

As I've stated before, when I offered myself to do this, that I won't have time till AFTER APRIL because I'm doing two anthologies' paperwork, have 2 books coming out and company taxes (yes, I do my own too) till then. So I hope y'all will be patient with the lack of movement.

I know everyone is going to have their stories ready. Once I have a contract in place protecting both sides (me, the entity, the writer) and vetted by my publisher friends, I will then get all 300 authors to sign a copy.

Hope the above info gives you an idea where the project is going!

Thanks again for the good advice. Truly, a lot of work ahead! I hope to get everything running smoothly so everyone will be happy with my work to help make this anthology a real thing.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

My opinion>>>>    Actually with such a lengthy amount of time to go ---there's no reason the actual production shouldn't go very smoothly.

We, the writers, still have, as of today, at LEAST February, March and some of April to truly polish or even-- if a number of us need to-- begin to write our intended stories and have them ready. And we're not even talking a NaNoWriMo sized work. It's 1,000 words or less. Two to three pages max.

Each.

Once Gennita gets her legalities ready we all get a contract- zap it back to her and the book will be out there ready to be read.

I'm excited and I certainly hope it generates world interest


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

I can beta read, too. Although I'm in no way fit for grammar ect., since I've no English background, when I'm reading I stumble often over mistakes the English brain often overlooks because it expect them to be OK and so sees them as right even if they aren't. Like ... their, there, they're; waist waste ... and so on.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte (May 26, 2013)

I would like to be included please. Dystopian Fantasy.
Bella Roccaforte - Thank you!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Can I make a request that any other relevant threads are linked from the first post in this one (and maybe in Hugh's original one too, like this is)?

It's probably obvious and you'd probably do it anyway but I've not checked this thread for a while and I'm worried I might have missed something since kBoards moves so fast...


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

swolf, could you put me under "contemporary romance", please?


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Genn, thanks for taking this on!  I know you're a busy (secret Mata Hari) roofer/writer.  Or should that be writer/roofer now?

I figure I can write my story pretty quickly, but at some point when there's a firm deadline, will you update the front post?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Roz Marshall said:


> Can I make a request that any other relevant threads are linked from the first post in this one (and maybe in Hugh's original one too, like this is)?
> 
> It's probably obvious and you'd probably do it anyway but I've not checked this thread for a while and I'm worried I might have missed something since kBoards moves so fast...


If there is a major update, you will see the date of the topic changed. For example, the last new update was on the 14 Jan (see topic title). If you see that date changed, you'll know I have a new announcement .

Will that work? Or is there another way that would be easier for you?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

PatriceFitz said:


> Genn, thanks for taking this on! I know you're a busy (secret Mata Hari) roofer/writer. Or should that be writer/roofer now?
> 
> I figure I can write my story pretty quickly, but at some point when there's a firm deadline, will you update the front post?


The deadline is way ahead, no worries, Patrice. I can't do anything until after April. I said this to everyone from the very beginning (spy duties, ha).

I'm assuming the deadline would be around March? SWolf is in charge of that part because he has all the names of those who contributing. Then the Committee will get people who have volunteered to beta read to do their thing.

But I have nothing to announce yet. I'm still talking to someone on the ins and outs of setting stuff out for tax purposes.


----------



## J Bridger (Jan 29, 2013)

will there be a new post for this week/the 21st so we can know what progress has been made. It helps to get weekly updates than trying to find progress in the body of an old thread, thanks!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe- for this next slow period while we scramble to complete our stories- we could have a weekly update ( signified by the new date in header) to keep us informed of any news large or small.

That way everyone knows that every Monday ( as an example)  there will be something of some kind in the thread.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

J Bridger said:


> will there be a new post for this week/the 21st so we can know what progress has been made. It helps to get weekly updates than trying to find progress in the body of an old thread, thanks!


I will update this coming Monday if not sooner, okay?

Sorry, I've been waiting to look at a sample contract a publisher has used for anthology authors and to make changes, etc.

My own book is trying* to come out this Monday too, so I might be a bit distracted. My apologies!

sWolf, are you still keeping a list of contributors and beta readers?

Thanks for your patience, everyone!


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, Genn!  I think the update line with the date indicated is perfectly clear.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Gennita: good luck with your book, and thank you for doing all the heavy lifting on this project!  

I am finished writing my story, and ready to beta read others'.

I can beta 5 stories. I'll proofread another 15. (More, if need be and time permits.)

I'm assuming that each story will get at least three betas and even more proofreaders. Has that been decided yet?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Lindy Moone said:


> Gennita: good luck with your book, and thank you for doing all the heavy lifting on this project!
> 
> I am finished writing my story, and ready to beta read others'.
> 
> ...


This, I don't know. I'll have to ask sWolf and the Committee!

I got the contract the publisher sent me to look over. I haven't done that yet but will probably go through it SOON to try to cover every single thing I could think of .

Do me a favor--can you PM sWolf this question in case he doesn't see it?

Thank you! I swear I'll get back to this topic and update SOON. After I get this current thing out of my hair....


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent the PM to sWolf, thanks!


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I finished my story. 

Is there any word on when/where to send it?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

T.K. Richardson said:


> I finished my story.
> 
> Is there any word on when/where to send it?


I've been trying to reach sWolf .


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

T.K. Richardson said:


> I finished my story.
> 
> Is there any word on when/where to send it?


Same question


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

he might be on vacation and off the grid?


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I messaged him and offered a story (in Women's Fiction) but never heard back. I'm guessing he's busy, busy!


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Please include me for Humor/Sci-Fi.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

AshMP said:


> I messaged him and offered a story (in Women's Fiction) but never heard back. I'm guessing he's busy, busy!


He is busy (real life business).

I feel there are changes coming, my friends.

I will be blunt because of time constraints. Many of the big names have disappeared or not posted any more since my couple of weeks away doing my stuff. Haven't you noticed? I think quite a few have dropped out of the anthology flash fiction and the committee.

I haven't been able to get answers from some of the really important big names on this board and without them, this anthology isn't going to work.

It is not my place to mention how/when all this happened because I was away. I was only made aware recently about some of our friends taking a sabbatical from the board. I don't have the complete story, but you'll have to agree that it's tough to start a huge project with people missing ;-P.

If you have been here the last few weeks, you'll probably know more than I do what had taken place in some of the long threads. I'm sorry, I don't have time (working and writing! Managing 2 other anthos! Running crazy with formatting deadlines!) to dig those up to figure out the whole story. Right now, I'll just wait till the dust settles and see whether the main attractions are still in or out.

And if you don't think they're important to the health of this anthology and this board, you're very, very wrong.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd like to be included.  Humor please.

Cheers


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

I will be blunt because of time constraints. Many of the big names have disappeared or not posted any more since my couple of weeks away doing my stuff. Haven't you noticed? I think quite a few have dropped out of the anthology flash fiction and the committee.

I haven't been able to get answers from some of the really important big names on this board and without them, this anthology isn't going to work.

It is not my place to mention how/when all this happened because I was away. I was only made aware recently about some of our friends taking a sabbatical from the board. I don't have the complete story, but you'll have to agree that it's tough to start a huge project with people missing ;-P.

If you have been here the last few weeks, you'll probably know more than I do what had taken place in some of the long threads. I'm sorry, I don't have time (working and writing! Managing 2 other anthos! Running crazy with formatting deadlines!) to dig those up to figure out the whole story. Right now, I'll just wait till the dust settles and see whether the main attractions are still in or out.

And if you don't think they're important to the health of this anthology and this board, you're very, very wrong.
[/quote]

I feel like I'm missing something. Did some of the newbs piss off the veterans around here? I saw a few negative posters but nothing out of control. I'm not in the in crowd around here but if someone can PM me a quick note about this, I'd appreciate it.

That's too bad we're losing our steam on this project. I have my 1000 word story all ready if it ever gets going again and I'm sure you'd have 200+ people saying the same thing. Wonder what "main attractions" left to make the whole project not worth doing.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Matt:



> I feel like I'm missing something. Did some of the newbs p*ss off the veterans around here? I saw a few negative posters but nothing out of control. I'm not in the in crowd around here but if someone can PM me a quick note about this, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> That's too bad we're losing our steam on this project. I have my 1000 word story all ready if it ever gets going again and I'm sure you'd have 200+ people saying the same thing. Wonder what "main attractions" left to make the whole project not worth doing.


Matt, well, I'm still thinking it's probably going to work out sooner or later. I can't be a one-woman operation, for sure .

Keep that 1000 story ready. I just need to find out who is left of our committee.

Like I've said before, I can only give this my full attention after April. Meanwhile, hopefully, everything will come together as planned.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

All good things of quality are worth the wait
My 500 word story is ready
April will get here before we know it- its just a few months


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

> I feel like I'm missing something. Did some of the newbs p*ss off the veterans around here? I saw a few negative posters but nothing out of control. I'm not in the in crowd around here but if someone can PM me a quick note about this, I'd appreciate it.


If this is what happened (and I don't know that it is) it's really too bad.

The veterans are the ones who have helped shape the WC into what it is today.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

My apologies for seeming to ignore some posts to me on this topic, but the deadline for submission is still far ahead of us, and I've tried to make it clear that it's not necessary to be on the list to be part of the anthology. You just have to submit something before the deadline, which hasn't been determined yet. 

However, it is time to start organizing beta/proof reading. The way the committee determined this would work was that we would post a list of the volunteers who offered to beta/proof read and the genres they're interested in. Then, it would be up to the authors to contact whichever reader they felt comfortable with. The two of them would work together to create a finished story, with the author having final say-so. Only after that process is complete would the author then officially submit their story to the anthology committee. (Using a process to be determined at a later time.)

So, I'm going to change the list of authors and their genres at the beginning of this thread to a list of beta/proof readers, and the genres they're willing to read.  So if you want to read, post or pm that info to me and I'll start filling in the list. (Along with complete instructions.)

As for people dropping out, I haven't heard from any of them, so I'm continuing with the assumption this is still going to happen.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Matt Ryan said:


> I will be blunt because of time constraints. Many of the big names have disappeared or not posted any more since my couple of weeks away doing my stuff. Haven't you noticed? I think quite a few have dropped out of the anthology flash fiction and the committee.
> 
> I haven't been able to get answers from some of the really important big names on this board and without them, this anthology isn't going to work.
> 
> ...


Well, right now, Hugh's getting his toes sucked by some wife-approved Taiwanese Geisha's so he can't come to the phone at the moment. When your book is #1 in the country, it's rude not to give them your attention.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Honestly, what is stopping us from rolling the ball forward? If we have stories, then someone can volunteer to collect them and hand them to the editor(s), then they hand it off to the formatter(s), and get the cover artist(s) to finalize everything. By the time Hugh and the others get back, we can have a full book ready for them! (and they can insert their stories, too!)


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

This is totally too exciting to let go. I've got my story ready for critique circle at a conference this weekend. Plus, I'm sure everyone is prioritizing projects. If this is labeled as April Project, it's understandable. There just might be some other projects with deadlines ahead. Maybe if we set an official deadline in April, it would help. People may have that to work with. 

I do hope Hugh is enjoying Taiwan. Traveling the world and having your book #1 in foreign countries, what are you going to do now Hugh? (Disneyland?) *Waves across the world*


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

swolf said:


> My apologies for seeming to ignore some posts to me on this topic, but the deadline for submission is still far ahead of us, and I've tried to make it clear that it's not necessary to be on the list to be part of the anthology. You just have to submit something before the deadline, which hasn't been determined yet.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Eelkat,

I wish I have something new to add and I do understand your frustration, but I think it's best to wait until the dust settles and see what's going on.

You yourself have noticed, as have I, the new names. I have no idea what the regulars who aren't posting are doing. Maybe they're just busy or maybe they aren't here any more.

Hugh is on tour, as you say, so I'll wait until he's back and not so busy to gently ask whether he's still "anchoring" the anthology because he is* the anchor, along with a few other of our other authors. This anthology was his idea.

I have a contract sample from a small publisher who has offered her help, so that would be the first thing I do if the project continues. I've also been looking at setting up the KB foundation for tax purposes because of so many authors contributing, but you do realize, as you're experienced, that I'm not going to make any move to do all that paperwork when everything is so nebulous.

So. That's the update for now. My apologies for the silence. As soon as I can talk to Hugh, I'll let everyone know what's happening.

Meanwhile, yeah, two antho projects ahead and three panels for RT for which to prepare . And umm...trying to get another novella out. Arghhhhhhh.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I do hope this goes forward.   At one time I asked what we were supposed to put at the end of our story. I think I got an answer, but now I can't find it in this thread. Is it our bio and contact/social media links?

Additionally, it looks like the list of what genre people are writing is not up to date. I see some people have changed when reading back on this link but it doesn't show in the list. 

I changed to literary fiction because someone said historical fiction is literary fiction. Now I see historical fiction is still there. If there is going to be historical fiction, that is where I should be for my story.   

Can someone tell me if I am right regarding what to put in the back? Of course, it won't matter if this thing isn't flying.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

I think it's a short, short bio with a link.

Swolf mentioned the categories are set in stone, just a general guideline so they can be collected in different files (easier to process later because...you know...300 different stories!).

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I've just updated the list (the second post in this thread) with beta/proof reading info.  If you've volunteered to be a reader, then check out the instructions and contact me.  The authors need to know which genres you're willing to read, so send them to me and I'll include them on the list.  This will also be a way of letting me know you're still interested in doing it.  Also, if your name's not on there and you want to be a reader, let me know.  I'd like to see the list of readers grow larger, even if you're only willing to do one or two. 

As for the deadline, with things up in the air it's impossible for us come up with one now.  All I can promise is that we'll announce the deadline at least a month in advance.  But we can be writing and editing in the meantime. 

As for Hugh, he already said that he finished his story, so I would be surprised if he pulled out.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Genita and SWolf.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

I still don't know where to send stories to.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Caddy said:


> I do hope this goes forward.  At one time I asked what we were supposed to put at the end of our story. I think I got an answer, but now I can't find it in this thread. Is it our bio and contact/social media links?
> 
> Additionally, it looks like the list of what genre people are writing is not up to date. I see some people have changed when reading back on this link but it doesn't show in the list.
> 
> ...


Yes, there will be short bio at the end of each story, along with a link. The length hasn't been determined yet, but it will be something reasonable, considering the stories are only 1K.

As for the genres included list, it was just to give us an idea. When you officially submit your story, you'll let us know the genre, and then someone will examine all the stories and determine the best way to group them.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

ameliasmith said:


> I still don't know where to send stories to.


From the instructions in the second post in this thread:



swolf said:


> Here's how proof/beta reading will work: Below is a list of folks who have offered to proof/beta read. Since we're only talking about 1K stories here, it's probably going to be more proof reading than beta reading, but that's between the author and the reader.
> 
> You must have your book proof/beta read by one of the volunteers BEFORE you officially submit it to the committee for inclusion in the anthology. So it's up to the author to contact one of the readers on the list and arrange to have it checked.


Wait until the list fills out and the genres the readers are willing to read are in place. Then find one willing to read your genre and contact them. Find out how they want you to send them your story. Me, I'm going to ask for a .doc file that I'll mark up with any proposed changes and then return it to the author. Once they get it back it's up to them which changes they want to make.

Once the manuscript has been edited and cleaned, it's ready for official submission to the anthology. How that will work has yet to be determined, and the deadline for submission is still a ways off.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Gennita Low said:


> I think it's a short, short bio with a link.
> 
> Swolf mentioned the categories are set in stone, just a general guideline so they can be collected in different files (easier to process later because...you know...300 different stories!).
> 
> Thank you for your patience!


Gennita, let's put the anthology aside and get to the really important issue: the lack of smokin' hot guys in your sig is making my Sunday morning sad!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm up to reading at least five stories -- beta reads, proofreading, whatever is needed to get done. I'd rather not do erotica, and I'm not up on the latest in romance tropes, but I'm not saying absolutely no to either of those. I'm pretty flexible. 

I've been a newspaper reporter, and wrote and edited a pretty big employee newsletter, so I'm not totally without experience. If I can help with anything, Gennita, let me know.

I do hope the latest issues folks have been having on the board aren't putting them off on contributing to the anthology.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

My story is in editing right now - children's story. Do you want the version with or without illustrations?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> Gennita, let's put the anthology aside and get to the really important issue: the lack of smokin' hot guys in your sig is making my Sunday morning sad!


LOL. Becca, Thanks for the laugh. I'm waiting for a new link . Besides, Betsy warned me about posting all these hot guys. (J/K Betsy)


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I really have been focused on my own writing to have missed this thread. I don't want to be involved as a writer but I would love to become a beta/proofreader. It looks like I have got some pages to read.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte (May 26, 2013)

I'm still super excited about this!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Also excited! My flash is written and done (I will have a fresh look at it again closer to hand in though). Thanks again to all the organizers and volunteers!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm excited about this

But everyone has to remember that Ginnita is busy and said things won't start cooking until April when she has the time

That's still a month and a half off (including any final destination of where to submit our stuff)
It's tough to sit and wait in the middle of February cabin fever but I'm handling it by working on other writing projects. April will get here soon enough. A watched kettle never boils and all that.......

Meantime -- many, many  thanks to Swolf and Gennita for shouldering this project as well as the volunteers. Hopefully this will see completion and we can have something to proudly point to


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you, Frank.

Thanks for everyone's patience. I've just released my first anthology project for the year so most of the business side of that one is done (about 80 percent). In the next few months, I have a couple of writing projects and a second anthology to go . By business, I mean all the same responsibilities that I'll have for our anthology--looking at bank matters, setting up accounts, checking the tax matters, etc.

This one will be a bigger challenge because we are such a large group of authors. I hope, by April, the rest of the Committee, including our dear Hugh Howey, will have the free time to give this project more attention. Right now, he's traveling, sWolf has some work stuff, and Texas Girl is also away.

Keep your fingers crossed for me . //trying to muster all her energy//


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I just read someone's first work as a reader and it was great. Can't wait 'til my next chance to beta read. I love short stories and flash fiction can sometimes be some really creative stuff.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry I'm late. I was away on vacation. I'd like to participate if it's still possible. I'm not sure what I'll write as of yet though.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

The best thing you can do right now if your story is ready is to find a fellow forum reader to beta read for you. When we open the submission form, things will go quickly and we need everyone to have been peer edited.

Until the form is open, you can't miss it! And that will be in April.


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been beta reading. Totally exciting stories out there. Keep'em comin'!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm listed as a reader but no PMs from writers yet. C'mon, folks! Any genre.

And I need to get my story read, too. Hard sci-fi meets magical realism anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

@ H. S. St. Ours:

Sure, I'd be happy to beta your story. I'm a star critter on Critique Circle -- and my inner editor, Miss Prissy, is feared throughout the land.  

Send me a PM, if you're interested.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

To whom do we send our stories?


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

beccaprice said:


> To whom do we send our stories?


Here are the readers so far. They can be found in the beginning of the thread.

Caspar Bogart
CeeDee (Any genre)
Cherise Kelley 
Endi Webb
FrankZubek (Women's Fiction and Literary Fiction)
Greg Strandberg
H. S. St. Ours (Any genre)
Jennifer Haymore
Lanette Curington
LectorsBooks
Lindy Moone (Any genre)
Lydniz
MarilynVix (Paranormal/romances. YA)
PeggyI
Roz Marshall
Scriptland
*Serena Walken (Any genre except Historical Fiction)* 
Shawn Inmon
Sheila_Guthrie (Any genre)
swolf (Any genre)
wiccanhot 
zjoe
Zoe York


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi there
I was thinking if it wouldn't be too much extra trouble for Swolf to add the email addy next to each name in the reader list so anyone who goes to page 1 to find out who to send their work to they can easily have that info with just a few clicks and then send their work. Convenience for all.

Also a suggestion for all writers >>> be sure to type in the fact it IS the story thats attached and you want it read and have that info in the header of the email so it stands out in the list of a dozen or more emails many people receive ( also if it lands in the spam folder we can find it that way too )

Maybe even use this very thread to notify potential readers that you did in fact send them something by email so the person you sent it to knows to look for it ( kind of a back up plan to the email submission)

Anyway thats my suggestion
Meantime anyone who has something IN the genres I volunteered for (womens fiction-literary fiction) I'm ready and eager to read your work   [email protected]


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

H. S. St. Ours said:


> I'm listed as a reader but no PMs from writers yet. C'mon, folks! Any genre.
> 
> And I need to get my story read, too. Hard sci-fi meets magical realism anyone? Anyone?


PMing you now!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Frank Zubek said:


> Hi there
> I was thinking if it wouldn't be too much extra trouble for Swolf to add the email addy next to each name in the reader list so anyone who goes to page 1 to find out who to send their work to they can easily have that info with just a few clicks and then send their work. Convenience for all.
> 
> Also a suggestion for all writers >>> be sure to type in the fact it IS the story thats attached and you want it read and have that info in the header of the email so it stands out in the list of a dozen or more emails many people receive ( also if it lands in the spam folder we can find it that way too )
> ...


I would prefer they PM the reader first to make sure they have the time to do the edit. It's going to get confusing if they start emailing manuscripts without asking first. I've done four so far, and it's worked out fine that way.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

That list doesn't seem to distinguish between proofreaders and beta readers. I've done one proofread so far, since that's what I volunteered for in particular. I don't mind doing some beta reading, but if you send me a PM, please specify exactly what it is you're looking for - otherwise you might get a beta read, a macro edit, a line edit, a proofread or a combination of all of them!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Lydniz said:


> That list doesn't seem to distinguish between proofreaders and beta readers. I've done one proofread so far, since that's what I volunteered for in particular. I don't mind doing some beta reading, but if you send me a PM, please specify exactly what it is you're looking for - otherwise you might get a beta read, a macro edit, a line edit, a proofread or a combination of all of them!


Since they're only thousand word stories, I figured each edit would be a combination of proof and beta reading. Mark up the text with any errors/typos, and then provide feedback on the story, if any.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

And remember folks- March is nearly upon us
Five weeks is more than enough time to exchange manuscripts- polish and tweak and make changes

Then when April hits- Gennita can assemble the work and it will be a smooth operation and the book can get out there to the world making money for whatever charity we decide on

Time has a way of zipping past us. Time to start sharing and reading


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello? Is anyone out there? 
I mean, besides the crickets?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Frank Zubek said:


> And remember folks- March is nearly upon us
> Five weeks is more than enough time to exchange manuscripts- polish and tweak and make changes
> 
> Then when April hits- Gennita can assemble the work and it will be a smooth operation and the book can get out there to the world making money for whatever charity we decide on
> ...


 

After April 15th, please. Remember, I have company taxes to do .

Is April really coming already? Sigh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

I can read your stories now.  Most are short anyways.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Frank Zubek said:


> Hi there
> I was thinking if it wouldn't be too much extra trouble for Swolf to add the email addy next to each name in the reader list so anyone who goes to page 1 to find out who to send their work to they can easily have that info with just a few clicks and then send their work. Convenience for all.


I don't want my email sitting out on an open board, and I'm sure many others don't, either. The last thing any of us needs is to be targeted by a stalker, or even just a spam bot.

Anyone who wants me to read their work for the anthology, just PM me, and I'll give them the info on where to send it.


----------



## jacklusted (Nov 29, 2012)

Just finished my story, damn good fun writing something that wasn't novel sized


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

I've read 5 pieces of your flash fiction so far, guys, and know what? You rock!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Giving the thread a little bump.

Normally I have no trouble coming up with flash or microfiction stories, but just now, I keep coming up with stories that would be JUST RIGHT at about 1500 - 2000 words.  So I keep setting them aside to try another.

However, this weekend I'm settling down with a big bag 'o idea generators, and I have a couple of good prospects so far.

Camille


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

I know I'm coming late to the party, but are you guys accepting anymore writers? I have an idea that would be perfect for this... If the deadline is closed that's okay too.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

There's still time.  As far as I know we have to sit on our stories until mid of April. Until then - write away! 

Gesendet mit Galaxy S3 durch Tapatalk


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Yay!

I finally worked out the plot hole in my story *and* got it down to 1,000 words last night 

Now to let it marinade for a few days and then edit...


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Nothing happens officially until mid April.

But get someone here to beta your story before you send it. Do that now so you don't miss the deadline!


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

This thread is overwhelming to get caught up on. What do we need to know right now if we want to contribute a story?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

1. Any genre. An easter egg mention of a "flash" however interpreted is fun but not necessary. Other easter eggs can be KB in-jokes. Prawns. Wool. Cap Locks Wednesday.
2. PG 13. Cursing fine, no erotica. Sex and violence is fine as long as it fits the story.
3. 1000 words HARD LIMIT. This does not include title and byline. If it is over 1000, we kick it back.
4. Forms will go up late April. *You do not have to be signed up in any way right now.* Early lists were just to gauge interest to set the length limit.
5. All stories must be beta read and proofed by another KBer or a pro. (You will designate on the form.) Stories with tons of errors will be kicked back and might miss the deadline. There is a list on page 1 of this thread of KBers you can ask.

Gennita or SWolf can correct me if I didn't summarize correctly.


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay so if it's not too late, I would love to be involved and help out however I could. I have a just less than 1,000 story that I just wrote. I could grab a beta from the thread.

So you can add me to the list.

Micah Ackerman -- Horror

Thanks


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I wanted to bump this up just to remind everyone to still beta read. I've read a few, and I've got a second person looking over my own flash fiction. If we can get some beta reading in now, then there won't be a huge rush for the beta readers. Trying to get mine prepped and ready. I feel a rush coming on I think in mid-April. 

Really looking forward to the finished project. The stories I've read so far are great. The fact this is for charity means I hope it goes viral.

I did have one question about the author video, can we use a cartoon avatar? I've also been using my feet as my author pose. It's a long story, but I was wondering if the "I am an author" video is still going on. Of course, there is the "Happy" song by Pharrell Williams. A lot of happy dance videos are going viral. We could all come up with happy author dances. 

Hope that gets everyone's creative minds flowing. Now off to get the cat ready for the vet.   Writer chores never done.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Author video? What is this thing called author video?


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> Author video? What is this thing called author video?


On another thread, there were plans to make an author video for the anthology. People were sending in a video of themselves saying, "I'm an author." But for us that use avatars I was wondering how to do it. I've lately been using my feet as an appearance symbol, but I'm not using my face to keep privacy.

I'm not sure what the link or thread was for the guy who was working on the video for the anthology. Anybody bookmark the thread?


----------



## . (Sep 19, 2013)

Joseph Turkot -- K.B. Anthology Trailer:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172868.0/all.html


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I've read a couple of stories (they were very good, too), and I still have plenty of brain space for more. I promise to be gentle, really.

My own story will get a going-over before asking for a beta read. I wrote it so fast (before I finished reading the first post in this thread, actually) that I want to be sure it still rings a bell with me.


----------



## Livia (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm new here but would love to be involved!

I'm happy to beta-read some pieces too, especially if it's in my genre. 

Livia Harper - Mystery/Thriller/Suspense/Crime

www.LiviaHarper.com


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

I've had my flash story edited and read. I was just wondering where this anthology stands ie. when do we submit our stories?

I am also available if anyone needs a beta-read.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

We will post when the submission form is open. Don't look for it for another several weeks. Gennita has to get the contract together and she can't even start that until after April 15.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

my flash is finished. is there a list of beta readers somewhere handy without having to read through the entire thread?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

theaatkinson said:


> my flash is finished. is there a list of beta readers somewhere handy without having to read through the entire thread?


First page of the thread.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll post again that I'm listed as a beta reader. I've got Spring Break starting in a few days. So, I'll be doing a lot of my reading starting on the weekend. I'm up to a few more stories. I've read through a few already. Plus, mine is almost done. Just need final proofreading. I just need to trim down a few words. How does one go on a word diet? My word count crept up with revisions.

I'm guessing, like the bloodmoon, Gennita will appear as soon as taxes are over, with application ready to go.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Everybody doing okay in their writing? Gotten that beta/proofreading done and made corrections yet?   We're almost to the point to start thinking about being ready to submit...  Yay!

I'm still open to reading, if anyone still needs their story done. PM me if interested.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Everybody doing okay in their writing? Gotten that beta/proofreading done and made corrections yet?  We're almost to the point to start thinking about being ready to submit...  Yay!
> 
> I'm still open to reading, if anyone still needs their story done. PM me if interested.


Sheila, did you receive my short back?


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

I've beta'd some amazing pieces and have gotten some fantastic feedback on mine. Still available for last minute participants!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Is this thing still happening? Anyone check with Hugh, Russell, Lilian, etc..if they're still in, or if they skipped town?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

A lot of us are just waiting for Gennita to pick this back up and let us know the submission process.  I know I've had a few beta reads of mine.  So I think there might still be time.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Gah! I'm newly returned to KBoards, trying to get caught up on things here...and just now discovered this thread on what looks to be an awesome project! Looks like the deadline to submit a story won't be until end of April. Is that true? Also, I can beta read.   Where do I find the stories that need beta reading?


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> Is this thing still happening? Anyone check with Hugh, Russell, Lilian, etc..if they're still in, or if they skipped town?


Still happening. That question was asked in the video thread (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172868.50.html) earlier this month and Hugh and Gennita dropped in to say it's still going forward.

I've a story betaed and ready to go.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Gah! I'm newly returned to KBoards, trying to get caught up on things here...and just now discovered this thread on what looks to be an awesome project! Looks like the deadline to submit a story won't be until end of April. Is that true? Also, I can beta read.  Where do I find the stories that need beta reading?


Yup, you can still enter. Submissions haven't started yet. PM swolf and he'll put you on the list of those willing to beta read. (Have a look at second post of this thread for the current list.)


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

momilp said:


> Sheila, did you receive my short back?


When did you send it? I don't remember getting anything, but I may have skipped the email -- I just got Google to consolidate my various emails so I only have to read one, but it wouldn't surprise me to find something was missed.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

David - Thank you so much for the information! Very exciting!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Just read this entire thread. Next, I'll be reading Hugh Howey's thread. Also checked my April schedule and I'm not sure I can do this yet.   I'll be checking back, though, to see what happens here with the anthology.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> When did you send it? I don't remember getting anything, but I may have skipped the email -- I just got Google to consolidate my various emails so I only have to read one, but it wouldn't surprise me to find something was missed.


A few days ago. I'll send it back to you


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

I'm looking for a beta reader, for the anthology, for my short (906 words) "Einstein Stayed Here."


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

what's the genre? If its contemporary fiction, I'll take a gander
[email protected]

I may not get back to you til Monday though as its the holiday and the store wilt be busy- I'll be tired


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Frank:

I sent you a flash through kboards. would you prefer it through the email you list below? it's literary fiction
t


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

theaatkinson said:


> Frank:
> 
> I sent you a flash through kboards. would you prefer it through the email you list below? it's literary fiction
> t


T I dont see it in my messages-- 
yeah I'd prefer it through that email
[email protected]


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

I know the end of April is almost here.

My dog has suddenly taken very ill. I'll be in and out. I haven't read the entire agreement that I have yet...sorry. Hopefully, everything will settle down in a few days.


----------



## . (Sep 19, 2013)

Gennita, hon -- I can only speak for myself, but as far as I'm concerned, don't give the anthology a second thought until after your pup is well again. *hugs*


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Hope you dog feels better soon, Gennita.


----------



## Alex Kane (Apr 22, 2014)

I write YA Science Fiction and would love to contribute a piece to this, if there's still room.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Gennita Low said:


> I know the end of April is almost here.
> 
> My dog has suddenly taken very ill. I'll be in and out. I haven't read the entire agreement that I have yet...sorry. Hopefully, everything will settle down in a few days.


Take care of your pup. A few days won't hurt the project. Just to consider when you're back, if you could change the message at the front of the thread from Jan. Update to when it's ready to an April Update date, it will help the rest of us know it's time to get going with the project. Until then, I'm finishing up beta reads and sending them out. 
Note: I'm taking a hold on beta reads right now until next week myself. I've got a deadline of Sunday to finish up my current manuscript and send to my editor. So, I'm going to finish the beta reads I've got send them out, and hold until I'm done with my current project. 
But it's been great reading all of your stories everyone. This project will rock once it gets going. It's all good!


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Frank Zubek said:


> what's the genre? If its contemporary fiction, I'll take a gander
> [email protected]
> 
> I may not get back to you til Monday though as its the holiday and the store wilt be busy- I'll be tired


If you were replying to me, I found a reader. Thanks.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Rocket J. Williams said:


> Gennita, hon -- I can only speak for myself, but as far as I'm concerned, don't give the anthology a second thought until after your pup is well again. *hugs*


Rocket can speak for me as well.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Hudson  great you found someone- no worries here    good luck

EVERYONE ELSE
I am still available to read ( have read a few already)
If you have women's literary fiction or contemporary lit fiction send it to me to read
[email protected]
Be sure to place in the header it is a story for me to read in case it goes into spam
Give me a day or two I work two jobs
And..... I tend to be as "editor-ish" as possible
I'll tell you the truth and make suggestions in italics
Take my suggestions or not as you see fit but if you want a pat on the back without being told what may need tweaking or fixing than hand it off to a family member

Also I should think everyone should try to have more than one person read their story (Not just a designated beta reader HERE)  Find a co-worker or even a local librarian who enjoys reading and offer to buy them lunch or a beer in exchange for an honest opinion of the story

This way you get as much of a diverse opinion as possible

Then give it a tweak and you'll be ready for Gennita

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm about finished writing/rewriting/starting over/writing/rewriting my story, and I'll be looking for a beta in the next few days. I'll jump in here again when it's ready!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

@ Frank, I have a women's lit/contemporary piece I could use a reader for. I will email you this afternoon. 

I can also read 2-3 pieces, if anyone needs a reader. I'll read contemporary, literary, historical, chick lit, rom-com, upmarket romance, or well, pretty much anything with a literary or character-driven bend. Email laura.rae.amos (at) gmail.com

@ Gennita, I hope your doggie feels better soon! Don't worry about the anthology for now, it can wait.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I completely forgot about this. That's what I get for not checking the threads often enough.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> @ Frank, I have a women's lit/contemporary piece I could use a reader for. I will email you this afternoon.
> 
> I can also read 2-3 pieces, if anyone needs a reader. I'll read contemporary, literary, historical, chick lit, rom-com, upmarket romance, or well, pretty much anything with a literary or character-driven bend. Email laura.rae.amos (at) gmail.com
> 
> @ Gennita, I hope your doggie feels better soon! Don't worry about the anthology for now, it can wait.


@Laura I read it and added comments so check your email (good story!)


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I wrote a little Magic Realist kind of piece of 700 words entitled "Embracing Sorrow" and would be looking for a beta reader. Anyone interested?


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Gennita, sick fur baby trumps anthology. Every time.

Ruth, there's a post on the first page with a list of readers who've said they will read. Some only want certain genres, which are listed. Or you can send it to me. I've read several now, and I promise to be gentle but truthful.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Sheila! I'll PN you.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I think  my story is ready
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay, back on the block.

Demon Dog, my baby, has been stablelized. Thanks for being so understanding.

I'll be updating the current thread tonight with more instructions. Meanwhile, Deanna (Texasgirl) has a Google doc done for you to enter your relevant info, including names/titles/etc. 

Good job y'all for getting your stories ready. We have time if you aren't. It'll take a while for me to set up this fund thing. FUN thing. No, fund thing. NOFUN! Hmm. I'm punny today.

Will talk more tonight!


----------



## Livia (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome Gennita!  Glad to hear your pup is okay!

And thanks so much for doing all the work you're doing on this.  It means a lot to me, and I'm sure many others too.  You have a huge favor credit in my bank!


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Gennita Low said:


> Okay, back on the block.
> 
> Demon Dog, my baby, has been stablelized. Thanks for being so understanding.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that your doggy is doing better.

My story is done. Is anybody interested in reading a paranormal flash fiction? And could somebody, please, point me into direction of Deanna (Texasgirl) Google doc's link.


----------



## JenC_P (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm late to the party (so late), but put me down for women's fiction. So excited to try and be a part of this!

-Jenny Peterson


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

*I'm not going to post the Google Doc link just yet.* Making sure first that we know how long a period we're going to have this anthology active so you can check off the agreements.

Do make sure you have your piece beta read. The form will ask who helped you!
*
Make CERTAIN that your piece is 1000 words or less from first word to last*. Your title, pen name, and the one-sentence call to action are not included in that count, but nothing over 1000 words of story will be taken. We'll kick it right back.

It ain't easy. Mine was initially 1600 words. I got it down to 997. Hugh read mine and wanted a few extra words but he wasn't sure there were enough to take out to make room!


----------



## Nic Saint (Mar 31, 2014)

I sent mine to one of the readers on the first page but haven't heard back. Anyone have time to read a contemporary romance thingy called Love Salutation? It involves yoga, a hunky hottie and true love. Thanks!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Texas    whats a one sentence call to action thingy?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Just your "Learn more about author so and so at (web site) ."

Or "Get new release emails by author so and so at {mail list}."


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Nic Saint said:


> I sent mine to one of the readers on the first page but haven't heard back. Anyone have time to read a contemporary romance thingy called Love Salutation? It involves yoga, a hunky hottie and true love. Thanks!


If nobody else volunteers (and I don't see why they wouldn't, the story sounds intriguing) you can send it to me. PM me for my email.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, I haven't been on Kboards much the past few weeks, and when I did check, the "updated" date in the subject line of this thread never seemed to be "updated," so I didn't realize how far things had gotten.  Guess I need to go back however-many pages and see what I should have had done by now.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

OK, I've got a question. I've finished my story and I'm wondering if I should have my editor go at it before or after I have it beta read. I'm guessing after, but I wanted to check with all you fine folks first.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I would say after. The beta could give you food for thought for a big change.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

After. The less mistakes or tweaks the editor has to do the less you have to pay her- in theory
Better hurry.... I would think the contracts will be being prepped for us soon


----------



## S.E. Gordon (Mar 15, 2011)

If it's not too late, I can add a short children's book to the mix based on either My Little Pet Dragon or My Crazy Pet Frog.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a story ready for this but do not know where and to whom to send it. 

I broke my finger a while ago, so I haven't been paying a lot of attention to the board. I don't really have time to read this whole thread. Can someone give me the TLR version?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

TLR

The committee is choosing a deadline and a pub date and I am acting like an evil dictator  by withholding the submission form until we have it, so that it can be slathered all over the form like soap suds in a bikini car wash.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> I have a story ready for this but do not know where and to whom to send it.
> 
> I broke my finger a while ago, so I haven't been paying a lot of attention to the board. I don't really have time to read this whole thread. Can someone give me the TLR version?


Sorry about your finger, Amanda. Been there, done that! And a couple of toes as well. Ouch.

There's a post on the first page (maybe the second one?) that lists everyone who's agreed to beta, and the categories they want, if they have a preference. You can pick someone and send them a PM to get their email or other way they want to get it.

Other than Paul -- whom I've just PM'd about his story, I think I'm caught up and have returned everybody's story. So, if you haven't gotten yours, please let me know so I can re-send.

I've got to say, everything I've read has been very good; this anthology is going to rock it like -- I don't even know what! -- name your favorite artist.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I've had my story beta read and am waiting for final instructions.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

My story has been beta read and is ready to go. What is the next step?  Thanks!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

TexasGirl said:


> Just your "Learn more about author so and so at (web site) ."
> 
> Or "Get new release emails by author so and so at {mail list}."


So no Facebook, Twitter or other social links. Just the website or newsletter?


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

My story is ready for a beta reader. It's women's fiction. Here's the first paragraph. Please pm if interested. THANKS!

With a pocket full of shrimp tails, Madeleine dashed across the quiet, tree-lined street where she had once lived. Skirting past the front walk, she headed for the back door. Her fingers shook as she slipped the key into the lock, and her breath escaped in a quick sigh when the knob turned.


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

I raised my hand to join back in mid-January, but don't see my name on the list.  Mine is futuristic farce.  Is that a category?  Call it speculative fiction, I guess.

Looking for a beta reader for mine, and I've offered to read others, if you're still looking for a read.  I edit my own and have been doing beta reads for trad-pubbed authors since before they came up with the term beta read, so... I guess that makes me qualified.  

PM me if you want me to beta for you.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Kristy Tate said:


> My story is ready for a beta reader. It's women's fiction. Here's the first paragraph. Please pm if interested. THANKS!
> 
> With a pocket full of shrimp tails, Madeleine dashed across the quiet, tree-lined street where she had once lived. Skirting past the front walk, she headed for the back door. Her fingers shook as she slipped the key into the lock, and her breath escaped in a quick sigh when the knob turned.


Kristy, on the first page of this thread (maybe the second post?) there's a list of folks who agreed to beta read, and the categories they'd like, if they had a preference. Pick somebody and PM them, to ask if they'll be able to read your story, and how they want to have it sent to them.

As to everything else, we're waiting for the basics to get settled, everybody's stories to be done and beta'd, and then we'll get more details and final instructions.


----------



## gonedark (May 30, 2013)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> TLR
> 
> The committee is choosing a deadline and a pub date and I am acting like an evil dictator  by withholding the submission form until we have it, so that it can be slathered all over the form like soap suds in a bikini car wash.


Any update?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

And are the bigger names still part of this?


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Caddy said:


> And are the bigger names still part of this?


Good question, I'd like to know as well. They would be a good selling point for the book.


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just checking in for updates and deadlines...


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

In a holding pattern. Ready, willing, and waiting.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Whoa. Took me a while to find this thread again -- name change made me think it had disappeared from my bookmarks.
I spent Towel Day panicking! 

May I humbly suggest that KBoards Flash Anthology be put back into the topic line, perhaps with a sprinkling of Hugh?


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree with the thread title thing. I only clicked on this because it was Gennita's, and I'd posted in it and was curious to the subject.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> I only clicked on this because it was Gennita's, and I'd posted in it and was curious to the subject.


Same here. And based on the new title for this thread, should I expect someone to contact me?


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

So, anything new with Gennita? Hope she's okay


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I find this a little troublesome don't you?
May be over reacting but when this first began we racked up 20 pages in the thread within days and now its BEEN days (as well as a full month past the April 15 deadline) 
Sure would be a shame for this to whither away when it has such potential


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe the committee leading this is just busy at the moment. An update would be nice, but if those in charge couldn't do it anymore I'm sure they would tell us.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Selina Fenech said:


> Maybe the committee leading this is just busy at the moment. An update would be nice, but if those in charge couldn't do it anymore I'm sure they would tell us.


True. Anyone can be so busy to distraction. I hope my worry is wasted energy


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anyone tried emailing or PMing Genita or others in charge directly? Don't want to bug them too much, but maybe they are as confused by the title change of this thread as we are


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I friended her but can't message her until she friends me back- I mean I CAN but it goes into the "other" box and few people check that stuff
But I commented in her most recent post - twice to get her attention- and asked her to stop by and say hello. Her recent face book postings indicate she seems okay. Pretty involved with kittens and erections.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Frank Zubek said:


> I find this a little troublesome don't you?
> May be over reacting but when this first began we racked up 20 pages in the thread within days and now its BEEN days (as well as a full month past the April 15 deadline)
> Sure would be a shame for this to whither away when it has such potential


I imagine it's hard to get many people posting on a thread they don't recognize. I'd hate to see the anthology fade away, but it's starting to look like that's happening. 

Anyone still needing to be beta-read can find someone on the list on the other thread, which was early on the first page. If you can't get someone, I can probably squeeze another one in the schedule.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

at Gennita's request, I've locked the thread for now--she will be contacting people who have posted in the thread.  

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Just checking back in here, looks like this thread has been unlocked?

If so, I just wanted to let everyone know that we are still going ahead with the anthology! It's a slightly different format, but we've already got 40 stories submitted and ready to go- including one from Hugh Howey!

So if you want to be part of the anthology, head over to our new thread at http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=186701.0 to find instructions on what to do. Deadline is end of June!


----------



## Kean88 (Nov 7, 2012)

Andrew, I'm a Luddite, hunting for news of the Flash Fiction 2014 anthology. Thanks to all the sponsors (Andrew!) and beta readers and whoever else is making this book come together. Can anyone tell us when we might see it for sale online?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Kean88 said:


> Andrew, I'm a Luddite, hunting for news of the Flash Fiction 2014 anthology. Thanks to all the sponsors (Andrew!) and beta readers and whoever else is making this book come together. Can anyone tell us when we might see it for sale online?


Try this thread for the latest information: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186701.0.html


----------

